# Wal-Mart to sell iPod Shuffle?



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Could be a big coup if this is true:

http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/4858/


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

yeah, that would be huge... I'm a little worried about WalMart diluting the 'premium' brand image though.

Mind you, if WalMart can hawk 250K of these things, I don't know if Jobs will care. 

The only thing I'm worried about is how well Apple and WalMart will get along. WalMart is infamous for strong-arming suppliers, and Jobs isn't exactly known for compromise either. I wonder how long something like this would last.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

It will last til Jan06... just after Xmas... then BOOM!


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

And Wal Mart has a music store too don't they? Wouldn't that conflict with their interests (or rather M$'s "Plays For Sure")?

Brian


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I bet that the one hand won't care what the other's doing. So, like EVERYBODY using an iPod, they'll have to use iTunes and will be directed straight to the iTMS.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

briMac said:


> And Wal Mart has a music store too don't they? Wouldn't that conflict with their interests (or rather M$'s "Plays For Sure")?


LOL, Brian, if you'd RTFA you'd have seen that WalMart's music download service is 'temporarily unavailable'


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

KardnalForgotHisPassword said:


> LOL, Brian, if you'd RTFA you'd have seen that WalMart's music download service is 'temporarily unavailable'


Yeah, but I thought that their original music store was beta and they were just getting ready for a big re-launch.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

apple is abandoning the 'premium' image. evidence? this walmart deal, ipods in zellers, ibooks, mac minis, ipod shuffle.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> apple is abandoning the 'premium' image. evidence? this walmart deal, ipods in zellers, ibooks, mac minis, ipod shuffle.


Maybe Jobs is reverting to (post modern nostalgia or "re-incarma") or something. "Computers for the rest of us." Remember that old chestnut?


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Wal-Mart and Apple is a disaster looking for a place to happen,

Apple tends to do poorly with the nation-state retailers because Apple is stuck in a mindset where the vendor is in charge and the dealers dance at their feet.

Unfortunately... it doesn't work that way anymore. Today the nation-state retailers, Wal-Mart, Best Buy, Costco ect. are larger and more powerful companies than most of their vendors are. They tell their vendors what they want, when they want it, how much they will pay for it, what incentives they will provide and what penalties they will pay if they fall short of any of the above.

That tends to be incompatible with the "take it or leave it" approach Apple takes to its dealers. And the nation-state retailers advise Apple of all the exciting fornication oppertunities available with ones-self.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'd actually have to agree Trevor. Maybe... just maybe Apple will have started to realize this. I'm actually quite hopeful about this. For one, HP stopped carrying iPods because of lack of price protection. Apparently, they are going to carry them again, so must of come to some conclusion. And, I think Walmart would have all these details hashed out with Apple before they decided to carry it. Maybe Apple is learning. Maybe.


----------

